# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Re-Tiling Edges

## macmen

Hi All, 
I am looking at renovating my inground pebble-crete pool. I want to re-tile the trimming around the top of the pool as the tiles there are old and falling off. 
Would anybody know if it is the same concept as tiling a bathroom/kitchen? Is it the same adhesives used? 
Any info is appreciated 
Thanks

----------


## AIRMAN

They make a special adhesive designed for pools and spas, most brands have one.

----------


## Ronaldo451

have a look at Davelastic with SE 7 - made for swimming pool applications.  http://www.davco.com.au/davco/au/pro...?id_product=48 
Some Bunnings stock this, my local didn't so had to go to a tiler's supply place. Davelastic was $16.50 for 20kg bag, SE 7 $35.50 for a litre, but this is thinned with water prior to use.

----------


## macmen

Thanks for the reply

----------

